# Tourist Visa Approved for my Filipina GF



## huc (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi All

First time posting but long time reader.

I just would like to share my experience in successfully getting my GF from the Philippines a tourist visa (Got approval next day) submitted Feb 9 2017 and approved Feb 10 2017

My GF is 28 yrs old and has no job, no savings, no assets.

I've traveled to the Philippines 3 times to visit her in 2016 and things got serious and started a relationship.

I ended up writing a Letter of Invitation and support, A 3 page Letter from my GF about her intentions on visiting Australia as well as outlining that she does nothave a job or assets. All she wrote was that they earn their living from their farm land and extra support from the money i send her weekly (AU $130).

Attached to our online application was


My Passport and 2 IDs
4 weeks of my Pay Slips (I gross $1400 a week)
8 pictures of us and her family
Screenshot of our FB accounts (6 in total)
Screenshots of Viber call logs (6 in total)
My stamped Australian passport pages to Philippines
Future Airfare tickets of myself travelling to Philippines for this April

on her side of things she sent



Her Notarized copies of Passport, Birth Cert, IDs, NBI Clearance
Proof of Western Union receipts that I sent money (8 receipts)

Please note she did not submit proof of Financial documents - She addressed why she had no bank records on the cover letter to immigration. I did include on my Letter of Invitation and Support that I will cover all her expenses including Airfare and Medical Insurance.

$135 and the next day Tourist Visa Approved for 3 months.

So guys just be truthful and write your Cover Letters carefully and precisely and address things that could be questioned by immigration and you might just get lucky.

I can't wait to bring her over here and enjoy Australia.

Cheers All


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

That must be a record getting it next day. I did one very similar but it took 6 days although I hadn't known her very long. And like you I told the entire truth.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

Congratulations!!!! That was the quickest TV I've ever heard!!!! My TV grant took 27 days back in 2015 with heaps of financial evidence,assets and my husband now travels in Philippines. And they grant us our request of a yr multiple entry no 8503 condition. We got married recently and applied onshore online 820/801 visa. Today is my last day on TV , tomorrow my BVA will kick in. Hope your gf will enjoy and have fun here in Oz.. Happy days!!!! cheers!!!!


----------



## huc (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank You and Yes i was so surprised how quick the decision was made!

Posted everything online around 10PM Thursday night and granted the next day. Recieved email around 2pm Friday!


----------



## arnomonfort (Apr 28, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thank for all your informations, very helpful. I was wondering what adresse , did you send the letter. Thank you, Arno


----------



## roxynnax (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello, I am Roxanne from Ph. I was applying for Tourist Visa in Australia. My Australian Citizen friend invited me. I submitted the form this 5th of December 2017 and he already bought me a ticket supposedly this coming 12th of December. I'm still worried because I haven't recieve an email yet from the embassy. It's been 6 days today. Still keep on praying and patiently waiting that it will be approved this month, God-willing soon. He expected me to spend my birthday and Christmas with his family. I was thinking to email the embassy but couldn't find their email. Anyone can help me or any advices? Thanks and God bless. Pray for me guys to my approval of my Visa to Australia, God willing soonest!  :*


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

The current processing times are showing as 16 to 29 business days (3 to 6 calendar weeks) so as you only submitted you application 6 days ago you are well within the timeframe and there is probably nothing you can do except wait.
As an indication we recently applied for a visitors visa for my wife nephew from the Philippines, it took 4 weeks.
Miracles can happen and sometimes do, but not very often, and most applicants have to wait.
I do hope your ticket can be changed without too much cost.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I have been involved in three visitor visas from the Philippines over the last few years.
One took 6 days (Miraculous), one was 4 weeks and another 5 weeks.

Immigration do say "Do not book tickets until Visa is approved".


----------



## afaf (Jun 30, 2016)

That's nice to hear, I'm happy for you it worked out the way you wanted, this is exactly what we are planning too with my husband, can I ask you did they put a 8503 no further stay clause with the tourist visa or is it a straightforward visa?
Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

afaf said:


> That's nice to hear, I'm happy for you it worked out the way you wanted, this is exactly what we are planning too with my husband, can I ask you did they put a 8503 no further stay clause with the tourist visa or is it a straightforward visa?
> Thanks


Each of the 600's had the "no further stay" condition.


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of going through the same process as Huc and wanted to clarify something. 

Huc mentioned that he had a list of documents that he attached to his online application. My question is, where is this online application to be able to attach all of that documentation in the first place? I've looked at the homeaffairs.gov.au website and can't see anywhere where i can do this. All i've seen with regards to tourist visas is the ability for a foreigner (i.e. my Filipina girlfriend) to apply for a visa. Where can someone like me (an Aussie with a Filipina girlfriend) do the application myself, like Huc did as described in his post?

I have all the documents i need, but how do i actually submit them to immigration without having to physically go to an Australian embassy?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You are able to upload evidences after you pay and submit.

I suggest you spend some time and research how this all works and what is actual evidence in the 4 categories.


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi ampk,

Thanks for that. I have spent time researching and would like to make submissions but I can't find where to submit documents for someone like me who would like to bring someone to Australia. It only allows foreigners to do so.



ampk said:


> You are able to upload evidences after you pay and submit.


Where am I able to do this though?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you and your partner have an immiaccount?


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

First i've heard of an immiaccount! lol

We haven't got one. Is this where I can do it?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep. Can open one each or use the same account.


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

Brilliant! Appreciate that ampk! Already registered an account


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

Another question ampk.... I was reading about the "No futher stay" condition from homeaffairs.gov.au site and it says 

"Condition 8503 is a mandatory condition on the following visas: Visitor visa (subclass 600) (Tourist stream) if sponsorship has been imposed on it"

Does that mean that a "No further stay" condition is guaranteed if I help my girlfriend from the Philippines come to Australia on a tourist visa? When i say help, i mean i will be financially responsible for her stay her as well as paying all visa-related fees.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

As you are not related to your girlfriend you are not able to sponsor her. If a no further stay will be imposed is anybody's guess. The only thing consistent about the Australian Embassy in Manila is its inconsistency!


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi aussiesteve,

So when you say i'm not able to sponsor her, what does that mean? I can't financially cover her tourist visa application fee? I can't financially look after her while she's here?

I see. So if i do an online application like the OP did, the application will be processed in the Australian Embassy in Manila? Why doesn't it get processed here in Australia?

Thank you!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

It means you can't act as a sponsor! You can however write a letter inviting her,offering to cover her expenses and board and lodging. What you cant do is pay a security bond to allow her to visit.
The most important thing to do is to ensure that she can demonstrate that she is a genuine tourist, and has a compelling reason to return at the end of her visit.


----------



## myksterg (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok I understand, just wanted to clarify the sponsorship thing. But on the homeaffairs website it states this:



> Condition 8503 is a mandatory condition on the following visas:
> 
> - Visitor visa (subclass 600) (Sponsored Family stream)
> - Visitor visa (subclass 600) (Approved Destination stream)
> ...


With the Sponsored Family stream, I believe that's what you were talking about - i.e. the paying of a security bond, am i right? If so, how is sponsorship imposed on a Tourist stream? That's what led me to think that the sponsorship regarding the tourist stream was to do with me covering her expenses and what not.


----------

